# Please recommend Tchaikovsky's DVD



## czgirb (May 27, 2011)

Is there anybody who are willing to recommend a complete DVD for Tchaikovsky three famous ballet: *Nutcracker*, *Swan Lake*, and *Sleeping Beauty*
Thank you


----------



## powerbooks (Jun 30, 2012)

Discontinued, but may still be able to find:

Rudolf Nureyev/ Margot Fonteyn: Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake

http://www.amazon.com/Tchaikovsky-Swan-Lake-Rudolf-Nureyev/dp/6304584598


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

powerbooks said:


> Discontinued, but may still be able to find:
> 
> Rudolf Nureyev/ Margot Fonteyn: Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake
> 
> ...


Plenty of reasonably priced all-region versions available at amazon UK


----------

